# Help !Period came twice this month



## Teresa Gama (Aug 17, 2001)

HII don't know what is happening.Some months ago I had the period twice in the same month. I went to the Gino and did all exams and hormonal analysis. Everything came out normal and she said it was not organic. I was a little depressed.This month my period came regularly in the 5th and now it has come again yesterday, the 18th.I know I've been worried and feeling nervous about my life.Did this happen to any of you ? Does the fact of being worried and stressed afect your cycle? If anyone couuld help me I would be very glad.ThanksTeresa


----------



## bustaphur (May 24, 2001)

There are a LOT of things that can cause your period to come more frequently. Stress, the beginnings of menopause (perimenopause), medications (ie the pill), etc. Normally the docs don't worry if there is no pattern to the extra periods, especially if they are pretty light (light spotting as opposed to a major period). I would keep a record of this one, as much as you can remember about the last one and if it happens again, get back to the doctor.Lori


----------



## Teresa Gama (Aug 17, 2001)

Thanks Lori for your kind reply







Today I talked to a friend of mine who is a doctor and she told me not to be worried cause if I am starting menopause, it amy take a little time till the hormonal analisys show it.I've been a little stressed, I think it also helps.Thanks again







Teresa


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Hi,I don't know your age but if you are close to menopause, irregular periods are very normal. Since you did see the gynecologist, I am sure that there is absolutely nothing to worry about.I am not in menopause, but close to it ( will be 42 next week), and I definately see a change in my periods.Oh, and stress really affects your period.. in fact anything can.. weather, weight gain/loss, you name it, it can affect it. SO relax and don't worry.Jeanne


----------



## Teresa Gama (Aug 17, 2001)

Jeanne, I will be 46 next month. I think it propably is the beginning of menopause but the hormonal analysis came back normal, that is why I worry.And the problem is that , like in IBS, I begin to think it may not be the period, maybe I'm having some hemorragy and become scared and nervous. I'm having a lot of flux.Thanks Jeanne, for your words and supportTeresa


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Teresa - first, don't panic. Second, do call your gyno. I'm going through menopause, and my doc said if I get my period in fewer than 21 days to let her know and they'd run some tests. She also said that in all likelihood it would be related to "the change." Different people have different opinions about "break-through" bleeding and whether stress can bring it on -- the best thing is to check with an expert.Pat


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Didn't think I'd be posting here for myself -- just had some spotting mid-cycle -- only going slightly nuts and could use some reassuring words before I call my gyno. I do know I am going through menopause, but I'm pretty sure she'll do a biopsy and I'm sooooo tired of health problems. Thanks for letting me whine. I hate this stuff, I really do.Pat


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

shadow,I think its good to be in touch with your gyno, however spotting mid cycle can occur due to ovulation . You also mentioned that you are going thru menopause.. well as you probably know, your body is going thru changes, which could also be contributing to the spotting.I had some spotting after intimacy and I mentioned it to my gyno, who, after checking me out , and doing a pap, didn't find anything wrong. She told me not to worry about it.So , although it would be good to talk to your dr, as I had said, no doubt it's nothing serious and is related to hormones.Let us know how things turn out.I am sure you'll be fine







Jeanne


----------



## NANCY588 (Oct 29, 2001)

Mid-cycle bleeding isn't necessarily another period. Spotting - even over a period of days - may mean that you didn't fully ovulate during your previous cycle. This can cause your estrogen level to drop, which in turn can cause bleeding (usually lighter than a normal period). Some women may occasionally spot at the time they ovulate - but that generally doesn't go on for days.If your gyne says your bloodwork showed no hormonal reason for your mid-cycle bleeding, you may want to request an ultrasound to check the thickness of the uterine lining. Most atypical bleeding before menopause is not cause for alarm. Still, it's best to follow-up - especially if this persists.


----------



## mally (Jan 8, 2002)

Teresa, try for awhile sticking to a low-arginine, citrus-free, low-acid diet for awhile & see if that helps. Also try avoiding red wine & red grapes.That diet helps me avoid too much bleeding. You may be interested in checking out my site on the topic: http://jelleym.tripod.com/sorebleedheal/index.html


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

HiIn my early 30's I had the problem of 2 light periods a month. This went on for a while. I had acupuncture to relieve the stress that supposedly caused it. My doctor gave me progesterone pills which only made it worse. A D&C at the hospital stopped it totally & I got regular again. Two years later it did recurr & I was sure something was wrong. A smear test showed irregular cells but it didn't develop into anything & went away of it's own accord (I did have some more acupuncture at the time).


----------



## NZChick (Nov 19, 2001)

I had surgery 12 months ago to remove precancerous cells from my cervix and blead nonstop for 3 months following it. I then had two periods a month that lasted a week each (imagine the pms)! The last couple of months have returned to normal (I'm only 26). My doc reckoned that my period had just got lazy and wanted to put me on the pill to regulate it (can't take them due to my tummy probs). Stress plays a huge role in menstruation, some months I've completely skipped!


----------

